# استفسار عن تلحيم النحاس مع الحديد



## المنفهق (26 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

صراحة ليس عندي معرفة كبيرة بالتلحيم لكن انا في عملي احتاج تلحيم اجزاء بسيطة وهي عبارة عن

قطعة من النحاس يتم تلحيمها مع خزان من الحديد ويكون تلحيم قوي يمنع التسرب

لا اعلم ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة للتلحيم هل استخدم التلحيم بالاكسجين والاستيلين واذوب نحاس بين القطعتين

او استخدم التلحيم الكهربائي 

اتمنى من الاخوة الافادة بشكل مبسط حيث اني ليس متخصص بهذا المجال

ولكم كل الشكر مقدما واتمنى لكم الحياة السعيدة


----------



## المنفهق (28 مارس 2009)

معقولة سؤالي صعب لهادرجة

سؤال بدائي جدا بالتلحيم

ليت احد يفيدنا وادعيله اذا نزل المطر


----------



## ربيع المصري (29 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز علي حد علمي افضل طريقه للحام النحاس مع الحديد استخدم التلحيم بالاكسجين والاستيلين واذوب الفضه بين القطعتين


----------



## ربيع المصري (29 مارس 2009)

*طريقة لحام الحديد مع النحاس*

اخي العزيز علي حد علمي افضل طريقه للحام النحاس مع الحديد استخدم التلحيم بالاكسجين والاستيلين واذوب الفضه بين القطعتين​


----------



## ahmed260 (1 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بعد سمك الخزان ان كان فى حدود مم واح او اكثر قليلا فالافضل الاكسى استلين واستخام بودرة اللحام بكثرة لسهولة الصهر ولااحسن النتائج وان كان السمك 6 مم اواكثر فيمكن استخام السلك واللحام بالقوس الكهربائى مع تنظيف مكان اللحام حتى لا يكون فية اكسدة اوبويات


----------



## ahmed260 (1 أبريل 2009)

اخى يمكنى تقديم خداماتى المتواضعة لان فنى فى هذا الجال من 40 سنة


----------



## المنفهق (2 أبريل 2009)

اخوي ربيع المصري واخوي احمد 260

جزاكم الله خير وعز الله ما قصرتوا والله يكثر خيركم


----------



## almaawg (17 أبريل 2009)

لحام القوس الكهربى لابد من ان يكون المعدنين من نوع واحد
وانت تقول انه نحس مع حديد
فافضل طريقه هى لحام الاكسى استيلين
ويقوم اللحام بتوجيه بورى اللحام على الديد اولا حيث ان درجه انصهار الحديد اعلى من النحاس حتى تظهر البؤرة ونقوم بتوجيه جزئ من اللهب على النحاس وملو الفارغ بسلك نحاس
والله تعالى اعلم هذا على حد علمى


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (21 أبريل 2009)

ان شاء الله تلكي الحل واني اتمنى من الاخوه الي يعرفون وان شاء الله ميقصرون لان هو احلى منتدى بلكون


----------



## محمد الياس 2 (22 أبريل 2009)

لحام النحاس مع الحديد قولا واحدا 
بطريقة الاوكسي ستالين لأذابة قضيب لحام نحاس مع البودره


----------



## bassem shahbaz (23 أبريل 2009)

اسلاو عليكم ورحمة اللة \1يتم تنظيف الحديد جيدا ثم يحمة بواستط الاستلان
والاكسيجن حتى يصبح لونة احمر ثم يصهر علية النحس مع البودرة الخاصةبالنحاس


----------



## المنفهق (23 أبريل 2009)

الله يعافيكم على الافادة
الافضل اذا لحام الستيلين مع الاكسجين
ابشركم الان فهمت يتم تسخين الحديد جيدا ثم نصهر سلك النحاس بين المعدنين مع استخدام بودرة التلحيم


----------



## ابو محمود (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخوة الافاضل كيفكم
يمكن اللحام باستخدام القوس الكهربى وباستخدام الكترود (non symmetric materials) ودة بيكون على حسب نوع السبيكه الى انت هتلحمها 
كما يمكن استخدام الاوكسى استيلين وسبيكه اخرى مثل سبائك الفضه او النحاس
واسف لاستخدام مصطلح لحام لان هذه الطريقه تسمى soldering 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو محمود (30 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل وقعت فى خطاء ارجو التنويه عنه والاعتذار عمليه soldering تتم باستخدام القصدير انما باستخدام النحاس فتسمى brazing 
وفى كتاب عن الموضوع فى الرابط التالى 
http://rapidshare.com/files/76933449...azing_ertu.rar
واسف على الخطاء وهو غير مقصود


----------



## maradona_kamal419 (8 يونيو 2009)

friction welding يوجد نوع منه يسمى بالــ <stir welding} بيستخدم هذا النوع من اللحام فى المعادن الغير متشابهة وهو عبارة tool من الصلب عالى السرعات . يكون شكل التول اسطوانى يتم تثبيته على ماكينة الفريزة الراسية وبدوران بسرعات مختلفة وضغط مناسب حسب سمك الشغلة مع تغذية feed lمناسبة . التغذية والسرعة متغيرات ممكن ان نتحكم فيها المهم يتم تثبي القطعتين المراد لحامهما مع بعض على منجلة الفريزة ويتم النزول بالتول بين القطعتين <الخط الفاصل بنهم> بسرعة عالية يتم عملية اللحام هذة الطريقة مستخدمة كثيرا الخارج وتستخدم فى صناعة الطيران وبعض اجزاء السفن والخ لان لا يدخل معها عامل وسيط وهذا يتجنب عملية الاكسدة وشكرا . ممكن تجربوا هذة الطريقة انا جربتها ونجحت الحمد الله وشكرا


----------



## ابو محمود (9 يونيو 2009)

maradona_kamal419 قال:


> friction welding يوجد نوع منه يسمى بالــ <stir welding} بيستخدم هذا النوع من اللحام فى المعادن الغير متشابهة وهو عبارة tool من الصلب عالى السرعات . يكون شكل التول اسطوانى يتم تثبيته على ماكينة الفريزة الراسية وبدوران بسرعات مختلفة وضغط مناسب حسب سمك الشغلة مع تغذية feed lمناسبة . التغذية والسرعة متغيرات ممكن ان نتحكم فيها المهم يتم تثبي القطعتين المراد لحامهما مع بعض على منجلة الفريزة ويتم النزول بالتول بين القطعتين <الخط الفاصل بنهم> بسرعة عالية يتم عملية اللحام هذة الطريقة مستخدمة كثيرا الخارج وتستخدم فى صناعة الطيران وبعض اجزاء السفن والخ لان لا يدخل معها عامل وسيط وهذا يتجنب عملية الاكسدة وشكرا . ممكن تجربوا هذة الطريقة انا جربتها ونجحت الحمد الله وشكرا


الموضوع كبير شويه على انك تجرب 
لان المتغيرات كتيرة
ولازم يبقى عندك خلفيه عن الموضوع
وعدة تجارب عشان تضبط ضغط وسرعه
وتصميم ال tools لوحده مشكله عويصه
وممكن تقروا نبذة عن الموضوع على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136148.html
وتقبل مرورى ومداخلتى
شكرا


----------



## ذوالفقارالناصري (21 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز اذا كانت القطعتين بسمك قل من 6ملم استخدم الاوكسي استلين واذا اكثر استخدم القوس الكهربائي (اللحام اليساري )(المشعل يتقدم عن سلك اللحام)


----------



## عمراياد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااا على المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## mech_design77 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

إنتبه أخي الكريم .... وصل قطعة الحديد مع النحاس سيتسبب في الصدأ السريع جداً لقطعة الحديد بسبب ما يعرف بظاهرة الجالفانيك سل أو الخلية الجالفانية، يصف العمال الفنيين العملية بأن النحاس سيأكل الحديد ... حيث أن توصيل النحاس بالحديد يتسبب بالتأين السريع للماء إن وجد أو بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء فيزيد من نسبة الأكسدة في الحديد ... لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكنك الإطلاع على أي كتاب يتعلق بعلم المواد (Science of Materials).


----------



## خيرى محمد . (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه لله وبركاته ,, 

اخى العزيز لما لا تستخدم عمليه القلاوظ بعمل ثقب فى الخزان والصنبور او الشى الذى تريد لحمه فى الخزان يكون بصاموله اكبر من الثقب ولكن لاحظ جيدا ان يكون الثقب عدل اى مكانه بعد عمليه الثقب حاول رده بحيث تخديم الصاموله تكون على العدل ولا يجعل الخزان يسرب واى استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## boussabeur (13 فبراير 2010)

*تلحيم النحاس والحديد*

ألامر بسيط جدا يمكن ذلك باساليب عديدة اذكر منها اسلوبين :
الأول التلحيم بالقوس الكهربائى وهو كغيره من اساليب التحيم بالقوس الكهربائى لكن بشرطين اساسيين ان يكون جهاز التلحيم مزود بدارة الكترونية لظبط التيار filtrage de courant (circuit LHE و نذكر منها اجهزة ESAB السويدية مع اقطاب التلحيم تنتجها نفس الشركة او غيرها من نحاس مع السيليسيوم..
وتعديل التيار وفق مرشد المنتج فى حدود 80امبير تقريبا
اما الطريقة الثانية soudobrasage ; واظن انها معروفة لدى العامة بالتلحيم بالغاز مع اقطاب النحاس
اتمنى لك الأستفادة


----------



## محمد منير الحطيم (16 فبراير 2010)

اخى العزيز في حال نوعان مختلفين من المعادن يتم اللحام spot welding او الغاز (الاستلين) والان يوجد سباك لحام مخصوصة بالكهرباء وهى عند شركات magnaاو كستولين


----------



## mhmouod (11 أبريل 2010)

اخواني معلومة قبل ما تلحم الحديد مع النحاس لازم يكون الاثنين نظاف جدا لية لو فى اي شوائب على احد منهم مستحيل يقبل عملية الحام ويحصل عملية تنافر بينهما ولله المستعان ....


----------



## _mhefny (11 أبريل 2010)

الطريقه المعروفه هيا الاكسجين مع الاسيتلين مع اضافه ال flux الخاص بالنحاس لانه بيكون هو filler في هذه الحاله


----------



## زهير النابلسي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الكريم ياريتك وضعة سماكة الحديد وسماكة النحاس ونوع النحاس هل هو أصفر أم أحمر على كلن لك الأثنان 
مع فائق أحترامي لكل المشاركين 
الأهم والأساسي هو : الاوكسي ستالين :
أثنان : أن كان النحس أحمر يجب أن يكون قضيب الصهر أحمر وأن كان النحاس أصفر يكون قضيب الصهر أصفر:
ثلاث : قبل أن نبدء كيف نلحم يتوجب علينا أن نقوم بتنضيف الحديد مكان اللحام بواصطة جلخ كهربائي بطريقة خفيفة حتى يصبح لون الحديد أبيض وذالك لضمان عدم وجود شوائب :
أربعة : تنضيف النحاس أما بنفس الطريقة أوبورق حف القزاز أو بمادة روح الملح وهي مادة سائلة ورخيصة الشمن:
خمسة : يفضل أن تضع نضارة خاصة بل لحم الأكسجين و يفضل أن يكون المكان مضلم بعض الشيء لأسباب فنية بحتى كي تتمكن من رئية ألوان المعدنين ببصاطة جداً أنكنت تريد لحام قطعة مستديرة الشكل بقطر من 5 ألى 10 سم قم بتمرير الشلمو على كافة المعدنين وتوجيه اللهب نحو الأسمك يعني 75 بل مئة نحو الأسمك و25 بل مئة ألى الأخر وحين يصبح لون المعدنين متشابه وقريب الأنصهار هنا تبدء عملية الدمج بواصطة قضيب اللحام : 
ملاحظة : قبل أن تبدء قم بتحمية رئس قضيب الصهر قليلاً وغمرة ببودرة اللحام مادة ( النشادر ) ضع هاذه المادة بكأس أو علبة من المعدن بجانبك الأيسر وكل ماتلحم مسافة طول 5 سم بعرض نصف سم قم بغمر رئس القضيب من جديد :
أرجو أن تقم بذالك على سبيل التجربة على قطعتين غير الأساسيتين للأختبار أرجو لك التوفيق والتوفيق من الله :
أرجو أن تكون هاذة المعلومات كافية ومفيدة لجميع :


----------



## mohamed11426 (28 يوليو 2011)

عند لحام الحديد مع النحاس يتم وضع طبقة من الحديد علي النحاس بواسطة اللحام بالقوس الكهربي ثم اتمام عملية اللحام بالقوس الكهربي ايضا هذا مجرب وتم نجاحه في اشياء تخص التبريد


----------



## taher009 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*مكونات قضيب لحام النحاس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
الاخوة الاكارم ارجو منكم المساعدة بانني في حاجة لمعرفة مكونات قضيب لحام النحاس اي النسب التي يتكون منها قضيب اللحام وكذلك الانواع . وشكرا لكم


----------



## mohamed11426 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ الحبيب لو عايز تعرف اي شيئ عن الالكترودات ادخل علي موقع ايساب او بوهلر وهما مصنعان لهذه الالكترودات


----------

